# More Upgrades to Server/Network/DB Infrastructure in Weeks Ahead



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 9, 2015)

I think a bulk of the upgrades for the infrastructure that the PB is hosted on are complete. I can tell there's a marked increase in performance (with a drop in latency). The last major upgrade coming is a DB upgrade/migration.

I'm going to post when that occurs (hopefully as I know). I may end up putting the board in maintenance mode for the window so that things don't go haywire during that time. I'll make sure the notice tells you when I expect to be able to turn things back on.


----------



## ZackF (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks for your continued efforts in keeping up this board.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Oct 9, 2015)

Yes indeed, thank you!


----------

